# How Sa's First Online Pirate Was Caught



## devdev (10/6/14)

An interesting read, and we did discuss this somewhere on the forum at the beginning of the year

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/103875-how-sas-first-online-pirate-was-caught.html


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Be careful what you brag about.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/6/14)

devdev said:


> An interesting read, and we did discuss this somewhere on the forum at the beginning of the year
> 
> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/103875-how-sas-first-online-pirate-was-caught.html



If you don't know how to do it and what tools to use, don't do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (10/6/14)

Noobs be noobing....


----------

